# Is there any way to get the Windows 10 mobile Enterprise file? [SOLVED]



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 3, 2015)

I know its kinda useless but i still want to know. Can anyone share it?


----------



## djamol (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes, easily through the subscription access.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 3, 2015)

http://m.winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile-enterprise-deployment-file-released



> I reached out to Microsoft yesterday to ask for more specifics about this file and its relationship to Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise and this is the official response from a company spokesperson:
> 
> “Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise, Version 1511 is now available to MSDN subscribers. The download file is 611KB as the image includes only the XML file that you have to deploy on any Windows 10 Mobile device to turn on the Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise features on it. There is no full image in the case of phone as it is delivered as an OTA update.”

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 3, 2015)

...


----------



## AshleyT (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's the ISO: http://1drv.ms/1O7gqfK
It's not the OS, just an XML file.


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you! Exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 4, 2015)

Whats the use of this file?


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

Using Windows imaging and configuration designer you can use the XML file within the ISO to upgrade to the enterprise version of windows 10 mobile. There's a lot that goes into it. This file cant put enterprise on your device unless the following is met--- The XML license file contents must be properly escaped (that is, it should not simply be a copied XML), otherwise the edition upgrade on Windows 10 mobile devices will fail. For more information on proper escaping of the XML license file, see Section 2.4 of the W3C XML spec . The XML license file is acquired from the Microsoft Volume Licensing Service Center. Your organization must have a Volume Licensing contract with Microsoft to access the portal.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 4, 2015)

And for me, a simple user, is something good to install it? I will read about enterprise.


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

There is really no features of enterprise that would benefit regular windows phone users. Enterprise is more based for businesses and IT professionals.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 4, 2015)

Policy management control... 


you must create a provisioning package using WICD in ADK. Deploy the package and reboot. After it rebooted it will became Enterprise.


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

The XML still requires a license file for it to work. The XML license file is acquired from the Microsoft Volume Licensing Service Center. Your organization must have a Volume Licensing contract with Microsoft to access the portal.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 5, 2015)

Ups....


----------

